# Regarding non-Australian PhD Qualification Assesment



## AkiraK (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,


I have obtained a B.Sc (4 year), and M.Sc. (2 year) and a PhD (3.5 year) degrees in Computer Sciences/ IT/Informatics fields. 

Could you please let me know If my 3.5 year Phd degree (obtained in Japan) would be recognized so that I can claim 20 points for educational qualification?

I also have few months of post-phd employment.

Thank you very much.

Regards
Sasa


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Probably but if you are using it as part of your application it will need to be assessed.


----------



## AkiraK (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi _Shel,

Thank you for your prompt reply.

How long should I have been employed after my PhD to so that I can get my PhD qualification recognized ?

Which is the appropriate institute to asses my educational qualification ? 

ACS or vetassess or gineersaustralia?


Thank you very much

Best
Sasa


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Employment is not really relevant. It is the standard and completion of the educational qualifications. ACS might assess it if it is IT otherwise its vetasses.


----------



## AkiraK (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you for your reply again.

Which is the appropriate institute to asses my educational qualification ? 

ACS or vetassess or Engineersaustralia?

Thank you.


----------



## AkiraK (Jun 29, 2013)

sorry about my ignorance.. I just realized that you already mentioned which institute would evaluate.. thank you.


----------

